# Stu's 90x45x45cm Tank - IAPLC 2012 #114, AGA 2012 #3



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

Been a while since I posted here so I thought I'd show some pics of my latest scape in my 90cm.

Following on from this last scape which to be honest got too grown in and didnt do too well in the IAPLC comp


Final photo for IAPLC 2011 - #577 - The Unknown Valley


The Unknown Valley Stu Worrall - 90x45x45c IAPLC 2011 - #577 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

I stripped the tank down and started on a new design.

this time its Dragon Stone and Manzi 


Specs

*Hardscape*: Dragon Stone
*Co2*: Pressurised via diffuser
*Lighting*: ADA Solar 1 - 150w NA Green
*Filtration*: Tetratec EX1200 and hydor koralia nano
*Heating*: Hydor 300W External heater
*Substrate*: ADA Nile Sand, ADA Power Sand with ADA Amazonia, Pummice bags to heighten the back cheaply!
*Ferts per day*: EI 90ml per day but going to start on ADA step 1 (9ml per day)
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp, Cherry Barbs, Rasbora
*plants to include* - Java Narrow Ferns, tennelus, hairgrass (both types, fissidens, mosses, HC, Crypts, Anubias, Bolbitus, Hydrocoytl SP Japan, stems at the back

Here are some pics from the setup. Bare in mind the back will be filled with stems to get extra height and there are a few more stones and bits of wood to go in yet at this point


90x45x45cm Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Bags filled with bonsai pummice to heighten the back so I dont have to use as much aquasoil. ADA powesand is at the front which will be topped with AS


90x45x45cm Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Tropica aquacare root tabs added to the powersand. The aquasoil im using is from my old tank so I added the extra ferts in light of the original ferts in the soil being depleted.


90x45x45cm Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


a few days later I added some more rock and wood plus I also started with wrapping moss onto flat slate pieces


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

View from an angle


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

view from the side to show the depth. Plenty of room at the back to put ferns then stems.


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

closeup


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

arty farty one


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

new wood and rock on the top left


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Through the valley


90x45x45 Aquascape design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Onto planting a few days later after a few adjustments with the wood to keep the arch highlighted

bare in mind its just been planted so loads of growing in to do yet. The untidy part on the right is getting chopped back, the aim being to have the ferns creeping over the rock with stems and the cyperus in the background. The whole of the back has stems planted in that you can't see yet but when grown and bushed up they'll just be visible slightly above the rock dome.

should be able to view bigger on flickr view the slideshow i think.

front


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

detail


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

shrimp on manzi


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

up the valley and through the arch


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

through the green, diffuser and co2 in the foreground


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

manzi detail with a lonestar shrimp


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

shrimpy


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

anubias and moss on the wood


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

inverted


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

detail from the front left. This bit has crypts, anubias, parvula and acularis hair grass, HC, hydro sp japan and fissidens to name a few. Ive tried to put them in as naturally as possible but time will tell how they grow in.


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

The tank has been running for a week and a half now with daily then every two day water changes. Ive also introduced some fish and all my shrimp went in at day two (about 200).


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

As soon as I saw it was you, I knew it would be great. Your mini-m looks great. You say you put 200 fish in, were they mostly rasboras? And if so what kind?


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

karatekid14 said:


> As soon as I saw it was you, I knew it would be great. Your mini-m looks great. You say you put 200 fish in, were they mostly rasboras? And if so what kind?


Thanks karate, i was just reading through your 60p thread actually and was going to post a comment of how good its looking 

Re the 200 thats my bad typing, it was actually 200 red cherry shrimp. They came out of the previous scape and ran in a bowl with the filter to keep the bacteria live then I re-introduced them gradually over two days. All fine at the moment.


----------



## seahunter (Nov 29, 2011)

WOW very impressive! Love it


----------



## markle (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow this is a great looking creation, I was concerned I would be piling substrate too high but having seen yours I feel not!

Great work, I am struggling to bridge the gap between hardscape and planting and your tanks show how different it looks with some well placed planting.

The arch is inspired, and love how the scape goes from death valley style to lush jungle with the addition of some plants (if only it was that simple:smile


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Truly amazing, can't wait til it fills in!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I love the scape. Very nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I love your scape, it looks Amazing, It will look great when it fills in.


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks all  Im really enjoying the look of the dragon stone in the tank at the moment as Ive only used it in a 60p before now and in a nano tank for a ukaps competition in London recently.



markle said:


> Wow this is a great looking creation, I was concerned I would be piling substrate too high but having seen yours I feel not!
> 
> Great work, I am struggling to bridge the gap between hardscape and planting and your tanks show how different it looks with some well placed planting.
> 
> The arch is inspired, and love how the scape goes from death valley style to lush jungle with the addition of some plants (if only it was that simple:smile


You can never have enough height in the back, adds great depth to you scopes.  I was quite surprised when I took the side on shot as to how deep it is in the back, also the left back stone is actually in the middle of the tank when you check it front to back! Have you got a thread up of your tank markle?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I love scapes that use arching bridges. And you're got some nice rock to work with there. 
I think the left side is pretty busy looking at the moment, it's hard to find a focal point. Maybe that will change as it matures?


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

prototyp3 said:


> I love scapes that use arching bridges. And you're got some nice rock to work with there.
> I think the left side is pretty busy looking at the moment, it's hard to find a focal point. Maybe that will change as it matures?


thanks prototyp3. Yes the left (and right) are a bit busy in the pics. Since then I've trimmed some of the ferns and they've also drooped down a bit too which is what I'm aiming for. the bobitus at the top is also hanging over more. Once the ferns and anubias kick in ill be trimming them back to display more of the stone in certain places.


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

Just a little update.

The stems are growing at the back. Ive hacked back some of the ferns to get new growth.

Day 1


90x45x45 Planted Tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Today (week 2) - it hasn't changed much :lol: 

There's a few subtle differences. The valley is higher and has more stone. There's a bit more fissidens one planted on stones to fill in some gaps. There are some cherry barbs. The hydro has started sprouting and the hair grass is moving and has had several trims.

Ive seen some purple harlequins in TGM this week which I'm going to get next week. They'll hopefully look really good swimming through the arch 


90x45x45cm dragon stone scape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice.. Love the hardscape..


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Seems almost a shame to cover up such gorgeous hardscape. Really stunning tank!


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

looks great


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks all 

Did a quick video the other week a few days after it was planted. Im still learning so its very hit and miss plus Ive got an annoying vertical flicker which Ive got to sort out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttv602XzWjk

If anyone has any advice on how to embed a youtube video here then please shout out


----------



## inareverie85 (Jul 26, 2008)

I love both versions of this tank. 

Can't wait to see how it fills out.


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

inareverie85 said:


> I love both versions of this tank.
> 
> Can't wait to see how it fills out.


Thanks 

I bought some purple harlequins for the tank tonight from the green machine (local planted tank shop) last night. They're finding their feet at the moment so I took a quick shot of them late on. At the moment they only properly shoal if the filters are turned off so I'm not sure if the flow upsets them?

anyway, I'm afraid its a large picture but I did a collage from some recent images. Apologies for the large logo. I need to make it smaller on the next collage I do.


90x45x45cm Aquascape Collage by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Really beautiful work!!


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

Week 4.5 - stems are due a cut.


90x45x45 planted Dragon Stone Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45 planted Dragon Stone Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45 planted Dragon Stone Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45 planted Dragon Stone Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

It's really growing in nicely!


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

just a quick update on this. It got 3rd in its category in the AGA competition and 114th in the IAPLC 

Here was the final image of the tank


IAPLC 2012 Entry - Apalala Shore - World Ranking #114 / AGA 2012 #3 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, amazing. And congrats!


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks Mike!


----------

